# لبوة تخاطر بحياتها لإنقاذ صغيرها الشبل - شاهد الصور



## @دانه الدنيا@ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

ا​

منتجع ماساي مارا في كينيا صور تعرض لنا مسلسل درامي بكاميرا احدى المصورين الهواة عندما سقط شبل صغير في منحدر خطير الذي اخذ بالصياح طالبا مساعدة الأم التي جن جنونها عندما شاهدت صغيرها يقترب من سقوط في الهواية داخل المنحدر .. ​ 
وقد تجمعت اللبوات والأسود قريبا من المنزلق الخطر في محاولة لمساعدة الأم .. ولكن اللبوة لم تنتظر ونزلت في المنحدر أسفل الوادي وانتشلت صغيرها الى الأعلى .. هكذا كان الحنان الأمومي لدى اقوى الحيوانات فسبحان الله العظيم ..
وتعتبر منطقة ماساي مارا في كينيا مكان امنا للفيلة والأسود والحيوانات البرية الأخرى بعد ان اصبحت هدفا للصيادين مما تسبب في تناقص عددها ..​ 



​





​




​


----------



## جوو الرياض (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: لبوة تخاطر بحياتها لإنقاذ صغيرها الشبل - شاهد الصور*

صور معبره الف شكر خيتوو


----------



## فتاة الرياض (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: لبوة تخاطر بحياتها لإنقاذ صغيرها الشبل - شاهد الصور*

سبحااااااااان الله
موفقه يالغلااا


----------

